# náskok/předstih



## Enquiring Mind

*Náskok* a *předstih* - jsou tato slova zaměnitelná?  Rozumím, že když "mám hodinový náskok", jsem o hodinu chůze/jízdy _před následujícím(i)_, a když jsem přišel s hodinovým předstihem, přišel jsem o hodinu _dřív, než v předepsaný čas_. Ale dá se říct "mám hodinový předstih" nebo "přišel jsem s hodinovým náskokem"?   Zdá se mi, že by se nemělo, ale v internetu jsme našel spoustu příkladů, kde takový rozdíl (pokud vůbec existuje) zřejmě není tak jasný. Nebo dělám z toho zbytečnou vědu, a jsou opravdu zaměnitelná?

(Source) "Do Mšena (cca 55 km od dveří) nakonec dorážím s hodinovým *náskokem*.  Místo ve 4 odpoledne jsem tam o hodinu dřív. Mám tedy náskok a dopředu  spočítáno, že v 8 večer bych měl být na Bězdězu."

(Source) "Ač jsem se na seminář dostavil asi s hodinovým _*náskokem*_, před portálem staré štoly, kde měla akce probíhat, se tísnilo už sedm debatujících adeptů ..."

(Source) "Graves s *předstihem* ovládl světový pohár 4X"

(Source) "Jak nakupovat zadarmo? Čtěte TÝDEN s *předstihem.*"
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazyk

Já bych řekl, že obě slova znamenají většinou totéž:

předstih, -u m. (6. mn. -zích) 1. řidč. předstižení, předstihování: konkurenční p. 2. časová, vzdálenostní n. jiná výhoda, kt. má někdo, něco před někým, něčím; náskok 1: mít, získat p. před někým, něčím; časový p.; p. o 7 bodů; tech. časový rozdíl mezi dvěma fázemi technické činnosti; motor. zapalování výbušné směsi před dosažením horní mrtvé polohy pístu (úvrati), předzápal

náskok, -u m. (6. mn. -cích) 1. časová, vzdálenostní n. jiná výhoda v něj. činnosti, při závodě, při porovnávání ap.: časový  n.; padesátimetrový n.; n. dvou branek; získat, zvýšit, udržet si,  ztratit n.; mít nepatrný, značný n. před někým; mít náskok (v práci ap.)  mít hotovo něco dopředu, být dále, než je nutno n. než jsou jiní 2. těl. naskočení na nářadí

http://ssjc.ujc.cas.cz/search.php


----------



## werrr

Jsou to slova významově podobná a většinou zastupitelná, ale obecně zaměnitelná nejsou.

*Předstih* je neutrálně popisný výraz, *náskok* je kladně hodnotící výraz. *Náskok* také nepředpokládá minulý vývoj, může to být výhoda v hodnocení přisouzená na samotném počátku.

Významové rozdíly ale mohou být potlačeny nebo posíleny použitím hodnotící fráze, např.výraz *s předstihem* (jak?) má k výrazu *s náskokem* (jak?) podstatně blíž než výraz *v předstihu *(kdy?).

*Předstih *se obvykle používá ve spojení s časem nebo vývojem, *náskok* se běžně používá i pro jiné výhody (bodový náskok).

Při srovnání s časovým okamžikem (plán, předpoklad...) je běžnější *předstih*, při srovnání s konkurencí se používá spíše *náskok*.


----------



## Faustin

A friend of mine consulted a lexicon by Akademie věd ČR, it says that the two words are synonyms. Lexically they might be but definitely there are phraseological differences. I feel it the same way as werrr does. 
For me náskok always goes with a competition. One can be given náskok or one can gain náskok. When I put the word to an opposite meaning test, I get ztráta - a loss or nevýhoda - a handicap.
I don't use předstih with anything but an event which happens sooner than it was necessary, required, planned, scheduled, predicted, supposed to etc. The opposite term is zpoždění - a delay. 
mít náskok - to be ahead of - some Czechs might say "mít předstih", I wouldn't.
dát někomu náskok - give someone a head start, odds - I can't imagine "dát předstih"
stihnout něco v předstihu - "v náskoku" doesn't work at all
_Do Mšena (cca 55 km od dverí) nakonec dorážím s hodinovým náskokem. ..._ - It looks like the guy had made a time schedule for a sort of ambitious and hard task, something like "a hundred kilometers in 24 hours" trip. If it is so, I would accept náskok.
_Graves s predstihem ovládl svetový pohár 4x._ - It sounds as if Graves already had been sure to win the cup four times in a row but he managed to do so even faster than people expected.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thanks very much for your helpful replies jazyk, werrr and Faustin.


----------



## abeseda

Bych se připoji k Werrr-ovi:


náskok - většinou nějaký sportovně/"soutěžně" pozitivně vnímaná kvantita času/vzdálenosti, ale i jiných veličin, které se  hodnotí (body, skóre)

předstih - neutrální výraz a např. v technické oblasti by někde slovo náskok znělo divně - http://www.progres-racing.cz/clanky/motor/regulace-predstihu/


----------

